# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Sultan Veled Kimdir

## ceyda

sultan_veled_2010412.jpgKonya'da yetişen velîlerin büyüklerinden Sultan Veledin tam adı Muhammed Sultan Bahaeddin Veleddir. 24 Nisan 1226da Karamanda doğan Veledin babası büyük Türk mutasavvıfı Mevlâna Celâleddin Rumi, annesi Semerkandlı Şerafeddin Lalanın kızı Gevher Hatundur. Annesinin Harzem prenslerinden olması dolayısıyla, Sultan Veled diye anıldığı rivayet edilir.

Mevlâna, Sultan Veled'e küçük yaşından itibaren ilim öğretmeye başladı ve onu zâhirî ve bâtınî ilimlerde yetiştirdi. Tasavvuf yolunda mârifet, Allahü teâlânın zâtı ve sıfatlarına ait bilgiler verdi. Sultan Veled gençliğinde, her ilimde pek yüksek derecelere kavuştu. Bununla ilgili olarak Mevlâna, oğluna: "Ey oğlum Sultan Veled! Benim dünyaya gelmemin sebebi, senin dünyaya gelmen içindir. Kalbim mârifetler, Allahü teâlânın zâtı ve sıfatlarıyla ilgili bilgilerle doludur. Bu bilgilerin cümlesini sana öğretmekle vazifeliyim." Bir defa da; "Oğlum Sultan Veled, çok talihli ve bahtiyar biridir. Ömrünün, hep rahat ve huzur içinde geçeceğini ümid ediyorum." buyurdu.

Sultan Veled, Mevlânanın en çok sevdiği talebelerinden Selâhaddîn-i Zerkûb'un kızı, Fâtıma Hâtun ile evlendi ve bu evlilikten ileride büyük evliya olan Ulu Ârif Çelebi dünyaya geldi. Daha sonra kardeşiyle birlikte öğrenim için Şama gitti. Ahmet Eflaki, Ariflerin Menkıbeleri isimli eserinin yedinci bölümünü ona tahsis etti ve pek çok kerametinden bahsetti. Sultan Veledi, yakın sırlarının mahzarı ve hakikatları arayanların sultanı olarak vasfeder. Sultan Veled, Çelebi Hüsameddini babasının halifesi olarak bildi ve 11 yıl ona bağlı kaldı. Sultan Veled, ilk hanımının vefatından sonra iki kere daha evlendi ve bu evliliklerden de üç oğlu daha oldu. İsimleri Şemseddin Emir Abid, Selahaddin Emir Zahid ve Hüsameddin Emir Vaciddir. Bunlardan Ulu Arif Çelebi, Abid Çelebi ve Vacid Çelebi şeyh olmuşlardır.


Sultan Veled, Hüsameddin Çelebinin 1284 tarihinde vefatı üzerine, müridlerinin de ısrarlarına dayanamayarak babasının yerine geçerek Mevlevi şeyhi oldu ve 1312de vefatına kadar bu makamda kaldı. Mevlânanın düşüncelerini sistemleştirdiği ve tarikat biçiminde örgütlendirdiği için Mevlevilik'in asıl kurucusu ve ikinci piri sayılır.

Mevlana'nın hayatı boyunca tarikatlara özgü birtakım kurallara uymadığı, kendisine bağlananlar için özel kurallar koymadığı bilinmektedir. Sözgelimi kendisine bağlananlar için ne bir giriş töreni düzenler, ne de belli bir zikir öngörürdü. Diğer tarikatlar gibi özel giysilerle ayrılma yoluna da gitmemişti. Bilinen başlıca uygulaması müridliğe kabul edilenlerin saç, sakal, bıyık ve kaşlarından birkaç kıl kesmek, kendisine halifelik verilenlere de bugün hırka denilen geniş kollu, yakasız, önü açık bir giysi olan fereci giydirmek, halkı aydınlatma görevini simgelemek üzere bir çerağ vermekti. Mevlevilik'in başlıca kurallarından birisi olan semayı da yalnızca aşk ve cezbe için yardımcı bir öğe sayardı. Ancak oğlu Sultan Veled, halifeliği döneminde Mevlana'nın düşüncelerini temel olarak Mevleviliği kendine özgü kuralları, törenleri olan bir tarikat durumuna getirdi.


11 Kasım 1312de vefat edip Kubbe-i Harda altında babasının yanına defnedilen Sultan Veled, babası Mevlâna Celaleddin-i Rumî ile beraber insanlara doğru yolu gösteren ve nasihat veren eserlerini Farsçanın yanında Türkçe olarak da kaleme almıştır.

Eserleri
Rebabname, İbtidaname, İntihaname, Maarif

----------

